# sub panel grounding reasons



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

I thought this was well done , 
I already knew this ....but maybe some don't


----------



## funkking (May 27, 2020)

RICK BOYD said:


> I thought this was well done ,
> I already knew this ....but maybe some don't


I've watched this before too. I thought it was very good.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

We limit the number of conductors in drilled holes and in conduit, yet this guy tightly bundles and wire ties conductors, inside the panel.
Shouldn't this also be a code violation?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

NoBot said:


> We limit the number of conductors in drilled holes and in conduit, yet this guy tightly bundles and wire ties conductors, inside the panel.
> Shouldn't this also be a code violation?


No, plenty of airspace around the conductors to dissipate heat.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

NoBot said:


> We limit the number of conductors in drilled holes and in conduit, yet this guy tightly bundles and wire ties conductors, inside the panel.
> Shouldn't this also be a code violation?


Good point. I have seen two panels over the last couple of years that were trimmed out very neatly. All wires were tie wrapped or bundled. Unfortunately one or more of the branch wires must have been nicked and eventually there was a burnout due to the heat build up.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Was doing a large trading floor/ cubicle farm with heavy IT and a newly minted JW wanted all the panel work. Saw the first one and it looked like it was done by an aircraft electrician's mate 1st class for Air Force 1. But it took over 4 hours. He did one panel.


----------



## bullheimer (Feb 1, 2013)

it is in fact bundling and should be avoided for the reason stated. i cut cable ties on bundles wherever i find them. i just give them a little wiggle for some separation tho, i dont spaz them all up.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

NoBot said:


> We limit the number of conductors in drilled holes and in conduit, yet this guy tightly bundles and wire ties conductors, inside the panel.
> Shouldn't this also be a code violation?


Well, he’s not a licensed electrician, and his content focuses on his homestead.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

A little after 8 minutes he talks about a dielectric union needed on the gas line. Is that a code thing? If you installed a dielectric union on that gas line wouldn't you have a possible shock hazard if you were to touch both sides of that union?


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I would be interested in a similar discussion where the EGC does not exist between main panel and sub. I run into lots of detached buildings with feeders that are otherwise sufficient. The inspectors I talk to about it each have a different answer about what to do, and explanation about what "code requires."


----------

